# Russian ship in distress



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From ITAR-TASS - 

_The Russian ship Sinegorye has sent a signal of distress from the Sea of Japan. According to the Vladivostok rescue and coordination centre, the signal came at 13:40 pm local time (6:40 Moscow time). 

The ship, on its way from a Korean port, is now 80 miles off the Korean peninsula. The Russian ship Legacy, which is closest to the site, is heading for the site to help the ship in distress. 

Water is flowing into the Sinegorye, and it has listed eight degrees to starboard. In order to keep the ship afloat, the crew have dumped into the water part of its cargo, timber. _

Rushie


----------



## Doug Shaw (Jan 20, 2006)

Russian ship sinks off S Korea, 18 crew missing

From - Reuters

_A Russian cargo ship has sunk in the Sea of Japan off South Korea's north-eastern coast, with the fate of its 18-strong crew unknown, officials say._

_The Sinegorye, carrying timber from Russia's far east to China, sent an SOS earlier in the day._

_The captain said some of the cargo had broken loose in a storm and damaged the ship's hull, Russian news agencies quoted Transport Ministry officials as saying._

_The captain said the listing ship was drifting towards South Korea, and then all communication was lost._

_NTV, quoting a rescue service chief in Russia's Far Eastern port of Vladivostok, said the crew had not been in contact for 11 hours._

_Transport Ministry officials have told news agencies about 20 rescue vessels were on their way to the area._

_NTV cited preliminary information saying the ship was some 128 kilometres off the Korean peninsula when the disaster happened._

_It said waves up to 7 metres high and nearly zero visibility hampered the search and rescue operation._

_"It is late night here already, and the active phase of the operation will start tomorrow at dawn," NTV said._

Doug


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*3 found alive*

From RIA Novosti - 

_Three sailors from a Russian cargo ship that is thought to have sunk in the Pacific off South Korea's east coast were found alive Tuesday, and one was found dead, Russian officials in Vladivostok said. 

The Sinegorye, with 18 crew members on board, is believed to have sunk in the Sea of Japan, according to the Russian Transportation Ministry. The ship, which was sailing around 80 nautical miles off South Korea's east coast, sent out an SOS at 1:40 p.m. local time (6:40 a.m. Moscow time/2.40 a.m. GMT) Monday, before communications were lost. 

A spokesman for the regional rescue center in Russia's Far East port of Vladivostok said one sailor was picked up from a life raft, and the other two from sea. The Emergencies Ministry reported that one body had been found. 

South Korea's patrol boats and an aircraft are continuing to search the area. Russia's Yury Orlenko ship has left Vladivostok to join rescue efforts in the area, along with an Emergencies Ministry Be-200 amphibious plane, which took off from the city of Khabarovsk in Russia's Far East at 8.10 a.m. Moscow time (4.10 a.m. GMT), the Russian official said. _

Rushie


----------

